# I want her!



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I have fallen in love. Look at this beautiful little baby!










I want another chi more and more as the days go by. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

When I saw this I almost screamed 'aawww' out loud. Look at that patch with a white eyebrow! She is stunning!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Adorable looks like a little Panda baby


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I think she is actually killing me with cuteness. Why do I look? I shouldn't do it to myself!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I do the same thing!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the markings!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

OMG I want her too, she is adorable


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I love the fact she is black and white! I had a black and white rescue cat called Penny for 19 years. She was so miserable and hated everyone apart from me... I think that's why I want her so much because she reminds me of her!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Just adorable! I love, love, LOVE the single little white eyebrow!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I think you must get her  

Milo and Pandora  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww she is super cute!! Are you really considering taking her?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

What an adorable baby! She looks like a little Dalmatian!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG! I can't look at the pic again. That puppy is too cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> OMG! I can't look at the pic again. That puppy is too cute!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can't STOP looking! I want to cuddle her and carry her around in my shirt! She's way too cute!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a black and white chi growing up called Poppy. I definitely think you should get her!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

How adorable. I love her! She is screaming "I'm yours, come get me"!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh what a beauty she is. You have to get her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh that puppy is just too cute. I love her markings! It's too late, now you have to get her.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Whooa cuteness overload!!!!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Pretty! oh wow!


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

How did I miss all these messages haha. Working somewhere where I can't use my phone really has it's downfalls!

I'd love her so much, but the timings just aren't right at the moment . When she is ready to leave her mom is just before I go to Cornwall for a week and I wouldn't have the time to settle her in beforehand and I wouldn't want to take her with me .

One day I will become a crazy chi lady with at least 15 (maybe that's a slight exaggeration). I'm determined....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sure the breeder would keep her for you with a deposit !!!!!!!


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I know... But I'm trying not to encourage myself! Although I'm pretty certain that Milo's birthday wish is to have a sister..


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

where did you find her at?


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

She is adorable! Her markings are similar to my Cody's. I love the black & white.


----------

